# Compatible gpu ?



## aadi (Apr 28, 2012)

Hiii guys i am thinking of buying a gpu.My budget is max 5.5k.The problem is that i have a seasonic ss-400-es 80+ bronze certified power supply.so will you suggest me some good graphic cards which can be compatible with gpu.I dont have a good knowledge of psu. my system spec is 
 intel 2nd gen i3 2100 3.1ghz
 intel dh67bl
 gskill 2gb ram ddr3
 seagate 500gb hd
 sesonic 400w psu
 please help me guysss!!!


----------



## ico (Apr 28, 2012)

Compatible what?

Buy AMD HD 6670 GDDR5 version ffrom MSI or Sapphire. That's the best card around 5K.

PSU is fine.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 28, 2012)

He was asking if his PSU is compatible with New GPUs I think.

@ OP: PSU is good enough. Go ahead with ico's proposed Graphic card.


----------



## aadi (Apr 28, 2012)

thanks guys i will buy that gpu.thanks for advice.  another question mi cabinrt is cm elite 310 can it take that gpu.I am concerning about size of gpu.


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 28, 2012)

aadi said:


> thanks guys i will buy that gpu.thanks for advice.  another question mi cabinrt is cm elite 310 can it take that gpu.I am concerning about size of gpu.



Definitely


----------



## aadi (Apr 29, 2012)

guys my one of the relative have saphire hd 6770 gddr5 1gb.he is saying that he will give me that graphic card for 4k.Is it a good graphic card and can my power supply handle it or should i go with your suggestions?
thanks in advance


----------



## topgear (Apr 30, 2012)

Yep, your PSU is enough to Handle HD6770 and it's better than HD6670 - go for it.


----------

